

2015 Virtual Reality Ecosystem Map - brayton
http://www.ingreenlight.com/vr-ecosystem-map

======
brayton
What companies are missing from this map?

~~~
T-A
I can't see [http://www.lindenlab.com/](http://www.lindenlab.com/) anywhere on
it, which seems a little odd.

~~~
brayton
That is a great call! Obviously going to be/is a huge player in the space.
Looking forward to seeing what Ebbe and team come out with

------
ghall
So cool, thanks for sharing!

